# Samuel Miller on ruling elders and 1 Timothy 5:17



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2021)

But there is a still more pointed reference to this class of Elders in 1 Timothy v. 17. _Let the Elders that rule well be counted worthy of double honour, especially they who labour in the word and doctrine. _It would seem that every person of plain common sense, who had never heard of any diversity of opinion on the subject would, without hesitation conclude, on reading this passage, that, at the period in which it was written there were _two kinds _of Elders, one whose duty it was to _labour in the word and doctrine_, and another who did not thus labour but only _ruled_ in the Church.

The Apostle declares that _Elders who rule well are worthy of double honour, _but ESPECIALLY those who _labour in the word and doctrine. _Now, if we. suppose that there was only _one class _of Elders then in the Church, and that the were ALL _teachers, or laborers in the word and doctrine, _we make the inspired Apostle speak in a manner utterly unworthy of his high character. There was, therefore, a class of Elders in the apostolic Church who did not, _in fact, _or, at any rate, _ordinarily_, preach, or administer sacraments, but assisted in _government;_-in other words, _Ruling Elders._

For the reference, see Samuel Miller on ruling elders and 1 Timothy 5:17.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

